# 20g redo



## Suzanne (Jun 10, 2011)

In 2007, I started a 20g (high) tank, and when I got divorced in 2008 my ex took it. I had it back briefly for the summer of 2009 (fish-sitting), but now it's back with me permanently (couldn't move cross-country with him), and way more overstocked than it was either time I had it before (I think his fish-buying philosophy was, "hey, that looks cool"). It's got a Penguin 150 filter, a 48-watt light, a heater I can't see a name on (150-watt, 120-volt), and stays about 78F. I did a ~33% water change today, and the current specs are: GH=60, KH=40, pH=6.5, nitrite=0, nitrate=20. I never had problems keeping the pH up before, so I can only assume that the low value is due to overcrowding.

I don't plan to change the light, heater, or filter unless necessary. I also don't plan to change the substrate, which is run-of-the-mill cheap PetSmart gravel (the colored kind) or the plants, which are a struggling (new) Anacharis and a flourishing (old as the tank) mystery plant - looks a lot like echinodorus osiris but with slenderer leaves. I have a small rock (mostly quartz) cave which I'd like to keep, and piece of driftwood that has been in there in the past (but isn't now due to low pH) that I'd like to put back in.

So.... what do you think about switching this tank over to the following: a bristlenose pleco (which I already have), 6 or so guppies (4 female, 2 male), 2 (or more) dwarf (or pygmy) gouramis (male), and possibly some number/kind of loaches. I already have one queen loach, and I know they don't like to be alone, so I was thinking of maybe getting 2 more. However, I know they don't appreciate gravel like I have, and I'm also worried that my tank isn't big enough for three of them. I just really like the one, so I hate to get rid of it, but I do want what's best for it. Also, I don't want to go without something that eats snails. (Is there another kind of loach or other snail-eater that might suit my circumstances better?) But if I do forego the loaches entirely, perhaps some cherry barbs?

Assuming I kept the loach and the pleco, this would put me getting rid of 2 angelfish, 2 redfinned loaches, and 2 mystery loaches. I hate to get rid of anyone, but I know most of those guys need a bigger tank than I can provide.

Any and all advice/opinions are appreciated!

Suzanne


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

Your planned switch over sounds a lot more manageable for that sized tank. 

The only problem you may have is the dwarf gourami as you said you want upto 3 males??? Its suggested only one male per tank even for larger tanks as thy can be aggressive towards other males (to the point of death) its better to mix with one or two females than trying to overload with males. Cant really help with the loaches as ive only experience with the hillstream loach.


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

have you decided your stocking yet? or still pondering on what you would like? :fish5:


----------



## Suzanne (Jun 10, 2011)

I'm going to start with:
6 guppies (2 male, 4 female)
2 dwarf gouramis (male, 1 green, 1 flame)
1 bristlenose pleco
3 queen loaches, assuming I can get 2 more

I went to the (only!) two good LFSs around here and talked to them about my plans; neither seemed to think having 2 male dwarf gouramis would be an issue, and neither carried (or could get) females. Years ago I had two males in this aquarium with no problems, so I'm hopeful that won't be an issue.

One of my redfinned loaches has been almost constantly harassing the other one, which I hope will stop when they're in a bigger tank, so I'm kind of anxious to get these guys out of here! I have to call someone on Tuesday about taking the fish I have now.


----------



## bolram (May 17, 2011)

Ah cool I like those choices. I've not seen the queen loaches before to be honest.

Yeah everyone has different experiences with the gourami, i had two same roughly same aged males and one killed the other, i then put an infant male in and there has been no problems with either mature or infant. So its just pick of the draw so to speak whether you get the problems or not.


----------

